# Photo tent background



## RDH79 (Oct 15, 2013)

Where do I find the background cloth or paper  that is dark on the top and gradually lightens as it goes down the background.
And what is that called. I like the gray to light gray color just need a small piece for a tent.


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 15, 2013)

Called graduated background paper.  Here's one source.

Graduated Backgrounds from ALZO digital


----------



## farmer (Oct 22, 2013)

*photo stuff*

Comes with different colored back grounds
Amazon.com: CowboyStudio 12-Inch Product Photography Soft Box/Light Tent Cube with 4 Chroma Key Backdrops: Electronics

well worth the money

farmer


----------

